# How old were you when you got into an apprenticeship?



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

Did you take a pay cut to do something you very interested in? How did you manage if so? Brag about what the trade has given you!


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Never did, I think I was born an electrician. My mother cleaned out the attic when they sold their house and found a 1961 or 62 code book I had written my name in. I was born in 1959!


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

17

A decent career with good pay. Always had employer sponserd health care (even during the period I was an owner), good retirement savings with 20 or so years to go.

Make no mistake though, these things do not come easy.


----------



## PokeySmokey (Nov 14, 2017)

I was as old as my tongue and a little older than my teeth when started my Electrical Apprenticeship!

NB: I started in 1964.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

84' was my first code book, night school and day work was easier in my 20's 

One instructor was an Ex Nav SeaBee , _christ on a cracker_ was he ever a 'n prick, held the record for washouts

Ran into him a decade later, shook his hand and thanked him:thumbsup:

I've had a good career , no regrets :thumbsup:~CS~:thumbsup:


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

Signal1 said:


> 17
> 
> A decent career with good pay. Always had employer sponserd health care (even during the period I was an owner), good retirement savings with 20 or so years to go.
> 
> Make no mistake though, these things do not come easy.


You had your own thing going at one point?


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

PokeySmokey said:


> I was as old as my tongue and a little older than my teeth when started my Electrical Apprenticeship!
> 
> NB: I started in 1964.


Wow! Retired by now I'd imagine. Did you ever specialize in any particular area?


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

chicken steve said:


> 84' was my first code book, night school and day work was easier in my 20's
> 
> One instructor was an Ex Nav SeaBee , _christ on a cracker_ was he ever a
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Steve, not retired yet are we?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I was 22 that was back in 1982. I had my journeyman license when I was 25, an IBEW yellow ticket since 1997, Masters in 93 and have kept active as a contractor since 94.
It's been quite an adventure with 5 years left to go.


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

Southeast Power said:


> I was 22 that was back in 1982. I had my journeyman license when I was 25, an IBEW yellow ticket since 1997, Masters in 93 and have kept active as a contractor since 94.
> It's been quite an adventure with 5 years left to go.


You were in your 20's through the 80's?? How was that? From your name I'm going to go out on a limb here and deduce you live in the south east, whereabouts are you?


----------



## PokeySmokey (Nov 14, 2017)

Retired: Yes

Started in Electrical Construction: Residential, Light Commercial and Light Industrial.
Progressed into Heavy Electrical Industrial Construction; (125KV and 230KV Switchyards; 600 volt and 4160 volt metal clad switchgear, Motors and controls from fractional HP to over 5000 HP, 350 MW Generators including Tandem sets. Conduit, Cable Trays, Conveyor systems to transfer Coal to eight large boilers. Etc, Etc, ....

Went into Electrical Maintenance; worked in (Metal Stampings plant, Electric Plating, Air make-up units); (Foundry Induction Furnaces, Overhead Cranes, etc); (Food Processing Plant, Pressurized Dry Product Transfer Systems, Freezer equipment, Elevators).

Heavy Industrial Maintenance: 600 volt and 4160 volt metal clad switchgear, Motors and controls from fractional HP to over 5000 HP, 350 MW Generators including Tandem sets. Conduit, Cable Trays, Conveyor systems to transfer Coal to eight large boilers. Instrumentation, Computers, Etc, Etc, ....

Energy Services for Energy Efficient Lighting, Motors, Processes, also Computer support.

Ended up specializing in Computer Support for a large Hydro Electric Utility Company: Data Servers, E-Mail Servers, Print Servers, Desktop Support (software and hardware), Backup Systems. Even did a run on a Computer Support Help Desk.

Desk side support was fun and servers were interesting. AutoCAD support was interesting.

Still keep up my licenses and trying to keep up with the new technology in Electrical, Instrumentation, and Computers.


----------



## NormousD (Nov 12, 2017)

Got into it at the age of 30 after no longer being cast for adult movies. 



DownInGeorgia said:


> Brag about what the trade has given you!


Lots of desperate house wives.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

DownInGeorgia said:


> Thanks for the reply Steve, not retired yet are we?


Not quite yet, definitely the _back 9_ though....~CS~


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

PokeySmokey said:


> Retired: Yes
> 
> Started in Electrical Construction: Residential, Light Commercial and Light Industrial.
> Progressed into Heavy Electrical Industrial Construction; (125KV and 230KV Switchyards; 600 volt and 4160 volt metal clad switchgear, Motors and controls from fractional HP to over 5000 HP, 350 MW Generators including Tandem sets. Conduit, Cable Trays, Conveyor systems to transfer Coal to eight large boilers. Etc, Etc, ....
> ...


That's pretty varied! Working with freezers/chillers seems interesting. I've always been told that elevator service guys make pretty good as well!


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

NormousD said:


> Got into it at the age of 30 after no longer being cast for adult movies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could always produce your own! Outfit: Just your hard hat


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

I was 6 or 7 in the late 50’s when i started going with my dad on Saturdays and during summer vacations. 

I became his truck inventory, material & tool expert by the age of 9. I knew where everything was in my dads 55’ Chevy panel truck. I was a well trained parts runner. :laughing:

My dad started his career in a motor shop winding and rebuilding motors, then as an maintenance electrician at the Ford plant in Mahwah, NJ. So in the beginning, when he went out on his own moonlighting, I not only learned residential, but also motors and controls. 

Years later I would join the union and go through the program, but I learned the most from dad. Especially a strong work ethic.

My dad was a great teacher and loved the trade.


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

flyboy said:


> I was 6 or 7 in the late 50?s when i started going with my dad on Saturdays and during summer vacations.
> 
> I became his truck inventory, material & tool expert by the age of 9. I knew where everything was in my dads 55? Chevy panel truck. I was a well trained parts runner.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply flyboy! Your "featured pro" post was the first post I read on ET after joining. I'm far from owning my own shop but I enjoy reading all of you business advice.

I'll be getting a CDL soon, not to go OTR just to make me a milliliter more valuable as an employee!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

DownInGeorgia said:


> You were in your 20's through the 80's?? How was that? From your name I'm going to go out on a limb here and deduce you live in the south east, whereabouts are you?


Yup!
Miami in the 80s. :shifty:

John Valdez was here too.


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

Southeast Power said:


> DownInGeorgia said:
> 
> 
> > You were in your 20's through the 80's?? How was that? From your name I'm going to go out on a limb here and deduce you live in the south east, whereabouts are you?
> ...


That is awesome. Makes me think of the Miami vice font. Between the 80's and 90's which were better?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Never did an apprenticeship, started right out of high school in 1970 at 17, 1st journeyman's at 20, 1st masters at 22.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

DownInGeorgia said:


> That is awesome. Makes me think of the Miami vice font. Between the 80's and 90's which were better?


I dont remember the second half of the 70s except that when they were over, I woke up in Parris Island.

The 80s were memorable times. I was getting married, having kids, remolding my first house, going to apprentice school, finishing up my reserve obligstion. Friggin whirlwind.

The 90s for me. Very prosperous times.


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

Southeast Power said:


> DownInGeorgia said:
> 
> 
> > That is awesome. Makes me think of the Miami vice font. Between the 80's and 90's which were better?
> ...


Right on! So you are a marine? That's a whole story in itself I'm sure.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

DownInGeorgia said:


> Right on! So you are a marine? That's a whole story in itself I'm sure.


 Post Vietnam, pre Gulf War. Right at the time the aholes bombed the Marine Barracks in Beirut. 
Nothing spectacular outside of Boot Camp, AEA School in Millington, TN. Working on A4s in Fallon and Yuma and a reserve obligation near JAX.
Most of the Marines stationed outside of the States at the time were sent Camp LeJeune then to Okinawa.
A few guys here during that time had better stories im sure.


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

Southeast Power said:


> DownInGeorgia said:
> 
> 
> > Right on! So you are a marine? That's a whole story in itself I'm sure.
> ...


My cousin is a gunny out in Hawaii. He's definitely had some interesting stories. I figure Hawaii is a good enough duty but he's an ole country boy and misses GA.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

DownInGeorgia said:


> My cousin is a gunny out in Hawaii. He's definitely had some interesting stories. I figure Hawaii is a good enough duty but he's an ole country boy and misses GA.


I remember back in the day they had a Helicopter squadron some of the guys wanted to be stationed on.


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

Southeast Power said:


> DownInGeorgia said:
> 
> 
> > My cousin is a gunny out in Hawaii. He's definitely had some interesting stories. I figure Hawaii is a good enough duty but he's an ole country boy and misses GA.
> ...


He does electrical work on the helicopters, couldn't tell you who he's tied to though. I think he has 2 or 3 years left and he'll have his 20.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I retired from the USAF on a Friday and started my apprenticeship the following Monday at 38 years old.


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

drsparky said:


> I retired from the USAF on a Friday and started my apprenticeship the following Monday at 38 years old.


Guess you were in a good position to go into in the apprenticeship with the retirement coming in!

I'm going back into the apprenticeship and am dreading the pay cut. But out of all the jobs I've had, electrical is what I enjoyed the most next to listing houses.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

DownInGeorgia said:


> Guess you were in a good position to go into in the apprenticeship with the retirement coming in!
> 
> I'm going back into the apprenticeship and am dreading the pay cut. But out of all the jobs I've had, electrical is what I enjoyed the most next to listing houses.


Yep, worked out well.


----------



## CFCPWN (Feb 7, 2017)

DownInGeorgia said:


> Did you take a pay cut to do something you very interested in? How did you manage if so? Brag about what the trade has given you!


No pay cuts, only a disvovery that at age 18 with no previous experience, that my understanding of electrical was simple and it was mostly common sense and a great mentor that did things right the first time, no short cuts! 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

All I can say about it is Hotel California had just come out..


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

at 27 years young :thumbsup:


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

M.A.R said:


> at 27 years young


Makes me feel even better going at it at 26!


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Two weeks out of high school. 1985, I was 19, I stayed an extra year in high school to finish my electrical class.
Worked in a 2 man shop for 5 years, had the best time. Can't say we did anything to big but we never said we couldn't fix something. First in our city to get into cell phones, business phones when it went private, security, building smallish oil rigs one summer. Just a bit of everything. When we weren't busy I was loaned out to a sign shop. Great way to learn the trade.

Tim


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Still trying to get in.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I was a tot 5-6 when I started getting taken out on jobs by my Uncle when I wasn't in school and on weekends. 

I swept floors and did clean up and learned by doing with my Uncle's guidance. 

Paid in food, tools, and even some dollars.

Later on I took a job as a helper and was pushed into being an electrician after a couple weeks. Was back and forth with the trade part time afterwards and finally went fulltime then went into the union as a journeyman.

The benefits and pay were always good.


----------

